# Best book about Corel Painter?



## Nicolas Pelletier (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I would like to learn how to use Corel Painter, and I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations for tutorials in the form of books or magazines?
I'm already pretty good at painting with Photoshop and a Wacom Tablet, so I'm not a complete noob when it comes to digital art, but I'd like some kind of help to get me started on Painter!
I'd prefer a book instead of a website, since I can just have it open next to the computer without having to constantly pause to look at a web browser!

Thanks!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you tried Youtube? I have found some pretty cool videos there.

Recently bought a book by Diane Koers which is great along with PhotoPro3X


----------



## Nicolas Pelletier (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool! I'll google that person's name right now 
As for youtube, I'd rather have a book/magazine since I can't be watching youtube at the same time as I'm working in the program 
Thanks!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm with you on the preference of having a book.


----------

